# embed or download



## debragrant (Nov 18, 2005)

hello,

I was wondering what you guys thought was the best way to go.

Currently I have video embeded on part of my site but I was wondering if it was best to let people download the files.

The sticky thread for insterting media talks about linking to the file doesn't this mean that it is downloadable?

I feel that as I have worked hard to find & add this movie, that they should be embeded but I don't know please advice


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If your host can deliver data quickly I'd embed it. If you, perhaps you can consider posting it on a site like YouTube and use their embed codes.


----------



## debragrant (Nov 18, 2005)

how do I do the whole flash video stuff so the actual url of the file can't be found in the source page?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, you're kinda stuck at that point unless you start getting devious. You can use Flash to integrate video, but you don't have to put the video directly into the flash movie. Instead, link it either offsite or to a directory on your server. If it's on your own server then you don't need absolute URLs which can go a long way to keeping it where you want it.


----------



## debragrant (Nov 18, 2005)

so if I placed it in url/video/video I would only link the last video folder then the movie?

how does it work offline? place then outside the htdocs folder? how does that get linked?


----------

